# "Maneti," "Somosateno," and "Schuelfedio"



## Christusregnat (May 18, 2010)

Howdy y'all,

Beza mentions a list of anti-Trinitarian or otherwise heretical persons or parties, among which are (in Latin):

"Maneti," "Somosateno," and "Schuelfedio"

I have an idea about the second being the "Samosatians", but am clueless about the Maneti and the Schuelfedio. Any ideas?

Cheers,


----------



## Mushroom (May 18, 2010)

No idea at all, Adam, but it's good to see you posting. Welcome to the Old Dominion. Hope you folks are getting settled in and enjoying a beautiful spring in our little valley.


----------



## Christusregnat (May 19, 2010)

Brad,

Indeed, we are settling in quite nicely! We found our own place in Dayton, and our neighbors consist of corn fields and pasture land 

The spring is nice; I'm particularly gratified with how the humidity actually makes it feel cooler when it's in the 75 - 85 degree range. In California, there was no mitigation for the heat.

Cheers,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2010)

Not sure of the others; try Manetti with two Ts. He may have been one of the Italian Anti Trinitarians. There's a book on Calvin and the Italian anti Trinitarians.


----------



## Christusregnat (May 19, 2010)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Not sure of the others; try Manetti with two Ts. He may have been one of the Italian Anti Trinitarians. There's a book on Calvin and the Italian anti Trinitarians.


 
Thanks Chris!

I'm actually thinking that the context Beza places the "Maneti" in would be more fitting for Manichaeans. A Latin term for Mani was Manes, so those of Manes might fit with the word Maneti. Beza places him in a list of heretics, in which he is preceded by Apollinari, and followed by Marcioni. 

Any ideas on the "Schuelfedio"? They are preceded by Servetus and followed by the Mennonites in Beza's list, so I'm guessing 16th Century Anabaptist or Anti-Trinitarian...

Cheers,


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2010)

You may be right then. I will say the most trouble I've had running down references are to heretics I've never heard of. Right now I'm running down quite literally a thousand references for Gillespie's Popish Ceremonies and happily not many obscure heretics there; mainly mainstream reformed, papists and prelates etc. and a sprinkling of obscurities.


----------



## Christusregnat (May 20, 2010)

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 20, 2010)

The middle guy may be Paul of Samosate


----------



## Christusregnat (May 20, 2010)

I'll probably end up saying something like: "Samosatians were a sect of quasi-Jewish Gnostics and were anti-Trinitarian"


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (May 21, 2010)

Schuelfedio sounds like the Schwenkfelders, an Anabaptistic and heretical sect of the 16th century. I have never heard it termed as you have cited.


----------



## Christusregnat (May 21, 2010)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> Schuelfedio sounds like the Schwenkfelders, and Anabaptistic and heretical sect of the 16th century. I have never heard it termed as you have cited.


 
Rev. Ruddell,

Thank you for the suggestion! That certainly fits the context.


----------



## MarieP (May 21, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> Howdy y'all,
> 
> Beza mentions a list of anti-Trinitarian or otherwise heretical persons or parties, among which are (in Latin):
> 
> ...



Well, I know a Manetta, but he's a rock solid Reformed Baptist 

Could he mean Giannozzo Manetti?

From Wikipedia: 

Giannozzo Manetti was a Florentine politician and diplomat, and also a significant humanist scholar of the early Italian Renaissance

He was a Latinist and a translator of Greek; he also studied Hebrew so that he could read the Hebrew Bible and the rabbinic commentaries. These readings convinced him that the Bible needed translation anew from the early manuscripts. After his death, Manetti's sizable library found its way into the Biblioteca Vaticana.


Here are some excerpts from his writings.

He had a real problem with original sin, it appears.


----------



## Christusregnat (May 22, 2010)

Marie,

Thanks for the suggestion! The figure did come up for consideration, but I passed on him, as the context is that Beza is dealing with specifically anti-Trinitarian or Christological heretics or heretical movements, and Maneti is listed after Apolinarians and before Marcionites, locating this figure in the first four centuries of Church history by the context.

Thank you again for your suggestion.

Cheers,


----------

